# Wedgel



## Rob Shauger (Sep 29, 2005)

*Wedgel: Anyone?????*

I did a search here for Wedgels and didnt find much. Have they improved it at all since it first came out?

I dont have the tank capacity to do soil injections and have used Mauget in the past, but was thinking of looking into a Wedgel. I know many people feel that this is wounding the tree in order to help it.

Thoughts????


----------



## Rob Shauger (Oct 2, 2005)

Is no one here using or ever used a Wedgel? If not what ARE you doing?

Thanks.


----------

